# What would you do ....



## Big D 88 (Sep 20, 2016)

Ok so this happened tonight;

Walked into a local bookmakers to put a couple of bets on the footy tonight. The missus was next door in the local supermarket. I filled in 2 coupons and took them to the cashier and looked up to see there was a dog race upcoming. A workmate of mine is called Lucas and i seen there was a dog called stepaside lucas in trap 5 @ 7s. Quickly wrote out a bet for Â£10 win and handed it to her as well. She was more engrossed in what had happened at the weekend with her colleague (didnt make eye contact once) and said abruptly, "Â£10 " . I had to remind her i had the 2 accumulators as well, to which she said , 'aw yeh Â£30'...again no eye contact. I handed the Â£30 over and watched the dog race.

Kaching...it wins and i think 'great, Â£80 quid'

I walked to the cashier (by now ive overheard she was hungover all day saturday but didnt stop her going out and not getting in till 4am sunday) and she proceeeded to scan my ticket. She then begins clicking around and tapping her keyboard. I know from a brief stint working in badlucks that she must not have entered/settled the bet and was quickly doing it.

My missus opens the door to the bookies and asks if im ready, by this time employee of the year is counting out my winnings and hands me my money. I walk out the door counting the Â£240 quid she has handed over.


Said employee has settled the bet at Â£30 win at 7/1

My missus told me to go back in and tell her its incorrect. But i thought 'sod it'

They tell customers to check change and bets before leaving the shop as changes cannot be made once you leave the shop so i thought 

' (Mod Edit)  her problem not mine'

What would you of done?


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh dear, you've opened yourself up to a whole load of judgemental none sense. Brace yourself...

how did your coupons get on btw? &#128514;


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 20, 2016)

Walked straight out. My mother says "the bookies always win" anyway so I'm sure they'd have been fine


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 20, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			Ok so this happened tonight;

Walked into a local bookmakers to put a couple of bets on the footy tonight. The missus was next door in the local supermarket. I filled in 2 coupons and took them to the cashier and looked up to see there was a dog race upcoming. A workmate of mine is called Lucas and i seen there was a dog called stepaside lucas in trap 5 @ 7s. Quickly wrote out a bet for Â£10 win and handed it to her as well. She was more engrossed in what had happened at the weekend with her colleague (didnt make eye contact once) and said abruptly, "Â£10 " . I had to remind her i had the 2 accumulators as well, to which she said , 'aw yeh Â£30'...again no eye contact. I handed the Â£30 over and watched the dog race.

Kaching...it wins and i think 'great, Â£80 quid'

I walked to the cashier (by now ive overheard she was hungover all day saturday but didnt stop her going out and not getting in till 4am sunday) and she proceeeded to scan my ticket. She then begins clicking around and tapping her keyboard. I know from a brief stint working in badlucks that she must not have entered/settled the bet and was quickly doing it.

My missus opens the door to the bookies and asks if im ready, by this time employee of the year is counting out my winnings and hands me my money. I walk out the door counting the Â£240 quid she has handed over.


Said employee has settled the bet at Â£30 win at 7/1

My missus told me to go back in and tell her its incorrect. But i thought 'sod it'

They tell customers to check change and bets before leaving the shop as changes cannot be made once you leave the shop so i thought 

'F*$K It', her problem not mine'

What would you of done?
		
Click to expand...

If i was feeling nice, i'd have gone back and told her she'd given me Â£30 too much, that way the till would be settled and its only the company that have lost out. No real harm done for anyone then.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 21, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Oh dear, you've opened yourself up to a whole load of judgemental none sense. Brace yourself...

how did your coupons get on btw? &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

An infraction for my use of words HA

Coupons were rubbish - leeds btts in 1 bet let me down and had scunthorpe & arsenal btts on another


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			If i was feeling nice, i'd have gone back and told her she'd given me Â£30 too much, that way the till would be settled and its only the company that have lost out. No real harm done for anyone then.
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt feeling nice


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 21, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			I wasnt feeling nice
		
Click to expand...

I had kinda gathered that with your in depth description of the cashier.........


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I had kinda gathered that with your in depth description of the cashier.........
		
Click to expand...

In that bookies alone there are 4 regular cashiers

3 of them make every effort to say hello, ask how you are, and help with queries...not that i often need assistance but ive witnessed them aiding others

this lass has twice missed taking a friends bet before the off because she's too busy chatting on to others. on one occassion my mate had a big bet on a horse when there was 2 horses still to load and she missed the off by 5 seconds due to telling a story to another customer. she told him half way thru the race that he missed the off, gave him his money back and it duly romped in and lost him a big payout

You're there to do a job, and she doesnt do it often enough.  I hope theres an audit and the 'capture' of the bet shows my Â£10 stake and action is taken


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 21, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			In that bookies alone there are 4 regular cashiers

3 of them make every effort to say hello, ask how you are, and help with queries...not that i often need assistance but ive witnessed them aiding others

this lass has twice missed taking a friends bet before the off because she's too busy chatting on to others. on one occassion my mate had a big bet on a horse when there was 2 horses still to load and she missed the off by 5 seconds due to telling a story to another customer. she told him half way thru the race that he missed the off, gave him his money back and it duly romped in and lost him a big payout

You're there to do a job, and she doesnt do it often enough.  I hope theres an audit and the 'capture' of the bet shows my Â£10 stake and action is taken
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't making a judgement on your choice to keep the money. That's your call. But it's quite clear that the title of this thread would have been more appropriate if it was "Back up my decision" As you have stated that you hope there are repercussions.


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Sep 21, 2016)

A big pet hate is a non work related chit chat when there are customers waiting,the next thing you know they will be taking a fag break.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I wasn't making a judgement on your choice to keep the money. That's your call. But it's quite clear that the title of this thread would have been more appropriate if it was "Back up my decision" As you have stated that you hope there are repercussions.
		
Click to expand...

incorrect

my title was what would you have done? 

My OP stated what i done...


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 21, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			incorrect

my title was what would you have done? 

My OP stated what i done...
		
Click to expand...

And yet, when i commented i'd have maybe acted differently you decided to counter with how you feel she deserves further repercussions?

Enjoy your winnings.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			And yet, when i commented i'd have maybe acted differently you decided to counter with how you feel she deserves further repercussions?

Enjoy your winnings.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, i will


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 21, 2016)

Personally I'd go back in and ask her if her till was down,  and sort it from there. She may have put the dog bet as Â£30 stake and not charged you for the other two bets making her til down by Â£20 not Â£160 either way I'd let them know.

I know if the staff in my local Billy Hills overpay a punter it comes out of there wages and they get a warning.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 21, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			An infraction for my use of words HA
		
Click to expand...

Yes if you drop an F bomb here that's the result!

You criticise the cashier for not paying attention , making a wrong decision , not following procedures, 

So you can't complain when a mod does pay attention , makes the correct decision and follows correct procedure . Just because it didn't go your way.

TouchÃ©


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd donate the money to charity.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2016)

Hardly going to bankrupt the bookies and it was their error. I'd happily pocket the cash (but then I sold my soul years ago)


----------



## bobmac (Sep 21, 2016)

I would give it back, it's not mine.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 21, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes if you drop an F bomb here that's the result!

You criticise the cashier for not paying attention , making a wrong decision , not following procedures, 

So you can't complain when a mod does pay attention , makes the correct decision and follows correct procedure . Just because it didn't go your way.

TouchÃ©
		
Click to expand...

I replied and praised your work in a pm. Not sure why you felt the need to respond on here as well?


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'd donate the money to charity.
		
Click to expand...

I do a lot for charity. We have an upcoming fundraiser for which iv been online and bought a couple of raffle prizes with



HomerJSimpson said:



			Hardly going to bankrupt the bookies and it was their error. I'd happily pocket the cash (but then I sold my soul years ago)
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly



bobmac said:



			I would give it back, it's not mine.
		
Click to expand...

If she had short changed me and I went back after leaving the shop on wouldn't get it back so on this occasion it's tough luck on their part.  

Still..some interesting replies and shows we all think differently in certain situations


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd have been sorely tempted to keep it but would have gone back to sort it out. I've got too much of a guilty conscience for my own good!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 21, 2016)

there is only one word that is needed to answer this thread 


RESULT:cheers::clap::thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2016)

It would have been the charity of pin-seeker &#128556;.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes there is only one word needed to answer this thread:-

THEFT!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 21, 2016)

I suppose looking at it another way, if you had been short changed you would have gone back and complained so in theory
you should have gone back and given the extra back...


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 21, 2016)

The legal terminology is, "stealing whilst knowing." You know she made an error but you decided to keep the money = theft.

You can rationalise it any way you want, including she's poor at customer service, but it still leaves you with the label "thief." It also leaves her till to be down and her to potentially lose her job.

As for the "what would you doo..." I'd have given the money back. I'd rather be poor but honest than rich and dishonest.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 21, 2016)

Walk out smiling and saying 1-0. And not go back in for a couple of weeks. Had it happen to me a couple of times. Sorry but in this instance I have no qualms. If I get overcharged in a supermarket that's my fault if I don't check the receipt. Or if I get charged for more drinks or an extra sweet in a resturant again my fault for not checking the bill. If an employee of a large chain wants to give me extra money then fair game. But I will say I have honestly corrected mistakes by people in small independent village shops if the person has given me more change.


----------



## Slab (Sep 21, 2016)

I suspect the bookies internal systems and checks will tell them exactly which transaction was overpaid and by their own rules they cant expect the error to be corrected after leaving

They can of course ban the punter from using their sites in future


----------



## BesCumber (Sep 21, 2016)

Normally I would advocate returning the money, but not this time.
The internet is awash with stories of bookmakers refusing to honour bets given in good faith, normally by people who can ill afford it, so what goes around comes around.
Anyway I detest the whole gambling industry and all who work in it. I have good knowledge of the misery this addiction can cause, with repercussions affecting the whole family for years. :angry:


----------



## DRW (Sep 21, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			My missus told me to go back in and tell her its incorrect. But i thought 'sod it'

What would you of done?
		
Click to expand...

HA HA, what a funny story. And one that there is only one correct answer for.

Sometimes you have to be the better person and get a buzz from that, even though it means you are not financially better off. I would have asked to speak to the owner to ensure the money was booked back in tho....

The wife is always correct.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 21, 2016)

are we all sure that a mistake has been made by the op .
 what if the dizzy bint behind the counter put the bet in the machine at Â£30 and paid out on what was her mistake for not doing her job properly , paying out on a winning Â£30 bet isnt  a crime in the eyes of the bookies .
if this is the case lucky bugger .if it isnt the case then i stand by my first post


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2016)

Would have paid the money needed to make the till even up


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2016)

I had a customer once who paid me in cash, I checked it a second time as he left and realised he had paid Â£20 too much and I had to stop him outside as he was about to drive off to give it back - you can guess my answer


----------



## Rooter (Sep 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I had a customer once who paid me in cash, I checked it a second time as he left and realised he had paid Â£20 too much and I had to stop him outside as he was about to drive off to give it back - you can guess my answer
		
Click to expand...

spend the cash on coke and hookers?


----------



## woody69 (Sep 21, 2016)

Rooter said:



			spend the cash on coke and hookers?
		
Click to expand...

If you can get coke and hookers for Â£20 I'd be impressed... or disgusted with your choices


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2016)

woody69 said:



			If you can get coke and hookers for Â£20 I'd be impressed... or disgusted with your choices
		
Click to expand...

Coat hooks and cola?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2016)

woody69 said:



			If you can get coke and hookers for Â£20 I'd be impressed... or disgusted with your choices
		
Click to expand...

Back in Chris's day Â£20 went a long way


----------



## Rooter (Sep 21, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Back in Chris's day Â£20 went a long way
		
Click to expand...

thought the OP walked out with 240 rather than 80?


----------



## woody69 (Sep 21, 2016)

Rooter said:



			thought the OP walked out with 240 rather than 80?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but you replied to Chrisd who was talking about a customer who paid Â£20 too much.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 21, 2016)

Missing the big question here I think!!  If you can justify to yourself not giving back money paid to you in error how far is that from being able to justify to yourself cheating at golf???


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			Missing the big question here I think!!  If you can justify to yourself not giving back money paid to you in error how far is that from being able to justify to yourself cheating at golf???
		
Click to expand...

Huh? Are you a WUM?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			Missing the big question here I think!!  If you can justify to yourself not giving back money paid to you in error how far is that from being able to justify to yourself cheating at golf???
		
Click to expand...

Yes because it's the same isn't it? &#128580;


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 21, 2016)

Part of the problem here is dealing with employee of the year. If it had been Linda Lusardi behind the till the outcome may of been differant. 
I was in a charity shop in Tewksbury last year and me mum was in front of me and bought summat for four quid. She paid with a fiver and the owd biddy behind the counter did not have Â£1 change. I said to the own biddy let me pay my Â£2 for this Dandy and you will have the pound change.
She got stroppy with me and told me not to be rude as she was dealing with this lady, who was in the queue before me. I told her she's not a lady, she's my mum from Rochdale and I am trying to help you. She sent one of her minions next door for some change.
if I was to take the money back I would give it back to the manager and give him the full story.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



*Part of the problem here is dealing with employee of the yea*r. If it had been Linda Lusardi behind the till the outcome may of been differant. 
I was in a charity shop in Tewksbury last year and me mum was in front of me and bought summat for four quid. She paid with a fiver and the owd biddy behind the counter did not have Â£1 change. I said to the own biddy let me pay my Â£2 for this Dandy and you will have the pound change.
She got stroppy with me and told me not to be rude as she was dealing with this lady, who was in the queue before me. I told her she's not a lady, she's my mum from Rochdale and I am trying to help you. She sent one of her minions next door for some change.
if I was to take the money back I would give it back to the manager and give him the full story.
		
Click to expand...

This is true.

If it was one of the other cashiers my actions would of been different. This employee doesn't have any desire to make the most of her role. She reminds me of a leisure attendant i used to employ. He wanted to turn up, do his own thing, and get paid. When you are in a customer facing position, you should make every effort with the customer.

After several appraisals and no change in his attitude, i let him go. He used to get caught playing with his phone at reception (my pet hate!) amongst other things and couldn't understand why he was being let go.

Now i'd imagine this employee at the bookies has had relevant training, and so you're probably right. I should have taken this up with the manager, although as others have said it should flag up on the settlements etc 


As an update, ive been in tonight to put some bets on the footy once more and there were 3 of them working inc both from last night. no one has mentioned it to me and they all know me by first name terms so i'd of thought something would've been said...but nothing.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Back in Chris's day Â£20 went a long way
		
Click to expand...

I didn't have a day!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd give it back - it's not my money - and it could come out of the cashiers pocket.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2016)

i would have went back in because the individual may have to face some consequences for her actions. You also stand a chance of still keeping the extra money anyway.

If a machine paid out too much money? .....happy days.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 21, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'd give it back - it's not my money - *and it could come out of the cashiers pocket*.
		
Click to expand...

It usually does, each cashier is accountable for their own till.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 21, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			This is true.

If it was one of the other cashiers my actions would of been different. This employee doesn't have any desire to make the most of her role. She reminds me of a leisure attendant i used to employ. He wanted to turn up, do his own thing, and get paid. When you are in a customer facing position, you should make every effort with the customer.

After several appraisals and no change in his attitude, i let him go. He used to get caught playing with his phone at reception (my pet hate!) amongst other things and couldn't understand why he was being let go.

Now i'd imagine this employee at the bookies has had relevant training, and so you're probably right. I should have taken this up with the manager, although as others have said it should flag up on the settlements etc 


*As an update, ive been in tonight to put some bets on the footy  once more and there were 3 of them working inc both from last night. no one has mentioned it to me and they all know me by first name terms so i'd of thought something would've been said...but nothin*g.
		
Click to expand...


There not allowed to, once you've left the shop there's nothing they can do.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			It usually does, each cashier is accountable for their own till.
		
Click to expand...

We all make mistakes - we all hope that these mistakes don't cost us or cause us or others a problem - and for that to happen we often depend upon the goodwill or forgiveness of others - and sometimes we may likewise depend upon the honesty of others to help us out.  The right thing to do is not always that which benefits us most or in the short term - but it is always the right thing.  And we all feel better after doing the right thing - when we do what we want to do that can often sit uncomfortably with us, and we don't need that if we can avoid it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I didn't have a day!
		
Click to expand...

http://imoviequotes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/201-Snatch-quotes.gif


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			Missing the big question here I think!!  If you can justify to yourself not giving back money paid to you in error how far is that from being able to justify to yourself cheating at golf???
		
Click to expand...

Well it is a golf forum I guess


----------



## user2010 (Sep 22, 2016)

In the words of Charlie Sheen........WINNING!!!:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 22, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			Missing the big question here I think!!  If you can justify to yourself not giving back money paid to you in error how far is that from being able to justify to yourself cheating at golf???
		
Click to expand...

A long way really as they are 2 completely different situations. And people have different moral judgements and standards depending on the individual situation. And making assumptions like this which is rife in golf (oh my god, they have got their shirt untucked, that must mean they will push their trolley over all the greens and not count every other shot) is overly simplistic.


----------



## RustyTom (Sep 22, 2016)

The ammount of times the boookies have screwed people over, i would have been smiling all the way to the car.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			A long way really as they are 2 completely different situations. And people have different moral judgements and standards depending on the individual situation. And making assumptions like this which is rife in golf (oh my god, they have got their shirt untucked, that must mean they will push their trolley over all the greens and not count every other shot) is overly simplistic.
		
Click to expand...

I dont see that at all,the way the world is today if you make a sexist remark you are sexist, if you make a racist joke you are racist, ergo if you do something dishonest you are dishonest, being dishonest means you cheat end of.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 22, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			I dont see that at all,the way the world is today if you make a sexist remark you are sexist, if you make a racist joke you are racist, ergo if you do something dishonest you are dishonest, being dishonest means you cheat end of.
		
Click to expand...

i tell me missus im good at golf. Thats dishonest but i dont cheat


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 22, 2016)

RustyTom said:



			The ammount of times the boookies have screwed people over, i would have been smiling all the way to the car.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with that but of course you're not necessarily getting one over on the bookies. The poor cow behind the counter on the living wage might have to make the shortfall up herself.

Like I said before if it was a kiosk or machine that had made an error then happy days but not when it affects individuals.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I would agree with that but of course you're not necessarily getting one over on the bookies. The poor cow behind the counter on the living wage might have to make the shortfall up herself.

Like I said before if it was a kiosk or machine that had made an error then happy days but not when it affects individuals.
		
Click to expand...

I would argue that the individual is paid to do a job, and if she cannot do that to the necessary standards then she is at fault.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			I would argue that the individual is paid to do a job, and if she cannot do that to the necessary standards then she is at fault.
		
Click to expand...

I'm big enough to admit I've made mistakes at work. I'm sure most of us have. Doesn't mean she or anyone else should have a penalty against them for a simple mistake. 

Most poeple working on tills wil have fluctuations, even with tills doing it for them. Simple list ages happen.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 22, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			i tell me missus im good at golf. Thats dishonest but i dont cheat
		
Click to expand...

Thats not being dishonest, its being economical with the truth.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 22, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm big enough to admit I've made mistakes at work. I'm sure most of us have. Doesn't mean she or anyone else should have a penalty against them for a simple mistake. 

Most poeple working on tills wil have fluctuations, even with tills doing it for them. Simple list ages happen.
		
Click to expand...

Which i understand...

However, my response was to a post that said the poor cow living on min wage has to make the shortfall up. 

I would argue that if she greeted customers face on, took the bets and paid attention to what was happening, the mistake would never have happened.

YES - mistakes happen. I understand that. But this was not a mistake, this was her not doing her job correctly imo.

I was in there tonight picking up some winnings and she was in working. Again i witnessed two occasions where she ignores people at her till and continues chatting to people elsewhere whilst serving customers


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			Which i understand...

However, my response was to a post that said the poor cow living on min wage has to make the shortfall up. 

I would argue that if she greeted customers face on, took the bets and paid attention to what was happening, the mistake would never have happened.

YES - mistakes happen. I understand that. But this was not a mistake, this was her not doing her job correctly imo.

I was in there tonight picking up some winnings and she was in working. Again i witnessed two occasions where she ignores people at her till and continues chatting to people elsewhere whilst serving customers
		
Click to expand...

I think if she's that bad. And you're that frequent a customer on first name basis then either her manager needs to be told. 

The people she's gossiping to, do they stop to serve or are they just as bad? Maybe they're trying to make it a social place to go?

But I agree, chatting whilst making it look like they're doing you a favour by serving you is fristrating.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 22, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I think if she's that bad. And you're that frequent a customer on first name basis then either her manager needs to be told. 

The people she's gossiping to, do they stop to serve or are they just as bad? Maybe they're trying to make it a social place to go?

But I agree, chatting whilst making it look like they're doing you a favour by serving you is fristrating.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes, tonight for example, she is chatting to another customer. Which is fine, but when someone comes to your till you should acknowledge them. The night in question with my scenario she was chatting to a co-worker. 

The other cashiers are more adept at doing this. Maybe she just needs more training or perhaps a kick up the backside.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2016)

I think it's a thin line that some staff if retail can't manage. 

Trying to blend the lines between having a good relationship with regulars and being staff doesn't always work. 

In in this case, she would apparently need training.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 22, 2016)

Or sacking!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 22, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			I dont see that at all,the way the world is today if you make a sexist remark you are sexist, if you make a racist joke you are racist, ergo if you do something dishonest you are dishonest, being dishonest means you cheat end of.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect everyone is slightly dishonest in their dealings or what they say either at home or at work every day. Again context is everything.


----------

